# Was brauch ich alles um handyprogramme zu entwerfen?



## Guest (6. Sep 2007)

Guten morgen.

Ich bin ziemlich neu auf dem gebiet und habe bisher nur mit basic mein altes handy ( mit windows mobile) verschönert. Dummerweise hat mein neues handy kein windows mehr drauf. also basic is nicht mehr^^.

Also meine Fragen:

Welche programme brauch ich?

Ist die Programmiersprache die gleiche wie java?

und auf was muss ich achten? 









Danke :meld:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Sep 2007)

Suche mal bei Google nach dem Stichwort "J2ME".

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=j2me&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

mhhh das beantwortet aber meine frage nicht


----------



## The_S (6. Sep 2007)

Du brauchst das WTK von sun. Die Programmiersprache ist Java, nur in einer abgespeckten Version.


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

ah danke


----------



## klofisch (6. Sep 2007)

Netbeans bietet ein komfortables Paket zur Entwicklung von J2ME-Anwendungen. Es gibt aber auch eine Variante von Eclipse mit Namen EasyEclipse welche auch Pakete für verschiedene Bereiche bietet.

Auf jedenfall brauchst du das WTK  zum Testen wie bereits erwähnt und natürlich das JDK von Sun.


----------



## The_S (6. Sep 2007)

Das JDK von Sun? Das WTK sollte doch ausreichen ???:L . EasyEclipse kenne ich nicht, aber eclipseme ist ein gutes plugin  

http://www.eclipseme.org/


----------



## Gast (15. Okt 2007)

das JDK brauchst du, damit du alle Java Progs kompilieren kannst.
Ohne das leuft gar nix!!


----------



## The_S (16. Okt 2007)

Hm, Tatsache. Das wtk liefert tatsächlich kein javac oder ähnliches mit. Dachte bis jetzt eigentlich, dass das beim WTK dabei sein sollte - so kann man sich täuschen.


----------

